# Destin Rodeo Captains Meeting



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Captains Meeting Thursday sep.26th at AJ's in Destin 4.30-5pm early registration and Meeting at 5pm and Rock the Dock kickoff party at 6pm. Dont Forget the Captains Calcutta in each power boat Division that will pay 2 places 60% for 1st and 40% for 2nd and could be a nice payout and is $100 per boat and the King Jackpot that pays 3 places also $100 and Red Snapper has been added to all the power boat divisions too.Hope to see yall there!

http://www.destinfishingrodeo.org/tournament.html


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I just enetered online. Is there anything else I have to do before I weigh a fish on the 1st?


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Rodeo Stuff*

If you were fishing from a boat and qualified for billfish release(as I know you guys catch sailfish all the time) you would need a current 2013 Destin Rodeo Flag to include in a pic before release but really cant think of anything else.I entered online the first time in 2009 and didnt make the captains meeting but have ever since and they give you a bucket filled with rodeo flag, nice captains shirt,and few other items,etc.and a tarvis tumbler with rodeo logo and then theres usually free keg of beer and they feed you too or at least thats been the norm since 2010 but if I find out any different I can message you later or you can just call the rodeo office and ask them of any changes. Ive got to know a lot of the regulars that fish it each year and its usually the only time I get to see them and catch up,etc.so I look foward to it.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Catdad ill be there would like to meet you


----------

